
'All is well'. In Italy, triage and lies for virus patients - pseudolus
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-italy-ethics-speci/special-report-all-is-well-in-italy-triage-and-lies-for-virus-patients-idUSKBN2133KG
======
RickJWagner
Man, my heart breaks for Italy. (And the entire world.)

This is an unprecedented time, one we will all remember later. Hopefully, it's
bringing the world closer together.

------
xbmcuser
Ventilators alone won't help you also need trained medical staff to run them.

~~~
chewz
Italy will rush 10,000 student doctors into service, scrapping their final
exams, in an effort to help the struggling health service cope with the
coronavirus onslaught.

[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-
italy/...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-italy/italy-
rushes-to-promote-new-doctors-to-relieve-coronavirus-crisis-idUSKBN214245)

------
adrr
Bay has the smartest and most resourceful people in the world. Why can’t we
utilize this talent to figure out how to build respirators. Sure there is a
bunch of high end 3d printers in the area.

~~~
remarkEon
"Why can't we just 3D print them" is the most "Bay" response to this complex
problem.

Snark aside, modern respirators are complex machines. Certain components could
maybe be 3D printed. I suspect we'd probably just be moving the bottleneck up
the supply chain, however.

~~~
scarmig
We (at least, in the US) have a strategic reserve of functioning ventilators.
What's going to be worse is lack of trained operators.

We'd hit the ventilator bottleneck even if not for them, but the operator
bottleneck will come much sooner.

~~~
Nextgrid
Do you know what is involved in operating one? Would it be possible to write
documentation a layman could understand, so the "operator" problem is solved?

If I had the choice between no ventilator and one operated by a non-doctor
just reading a manual I'd still take the second one.

~~~
remarkEon
Excellent question. Operator manuals for e.g. military vehicles (and weapons)
are fairly step-by-step, though not necessarily idiot proof. I would how that
a lot of us here could figure out the basics on our own, and with a manual be
up to speed in a few hours if it really came to that.

